# Reproduction Gagarin Sturmanskie - Does Anyone Have One Of These?



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I've seen this and noticed that it lacks the alarm function of the original but I think it's still a nice looking watch anyway. Does anyone have one yet? This is almost my dream watch at the moment apart from the OKEAH one which later cosmonauts used.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I've seen this and noticed that it lacks the alarm function of the original


The original watches didn't have an alarm







.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

raketakat said:


> RuskyWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen this and noticed that it lacks the alarm function of the original
> ...












Is this one from the 1980s not from the original pattern then?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I bought one about a year ago; nice watch until I took the back off, to blow some dust out from behind the glass, and couldn't get the (very tight fitting) back on again!

Still in my 'to do' box, but, as I say, a very nice watch. Just leave the back in place....


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

chris l said:


> I bought one about a year ago; nice watch until I took the back off, to blow some dust out from behind the glass, and couldn't get the (very tight fitting) back on again!
> 
> Still in my 'to do' box, but, as I say, a very nice watch. Just leave the back in place....


Thanks for the tip. I had that happen to me on a watch I had in 1983... it was really annoying. I took it to a jeweller to see if he could get it on. After an hour or more struggling with it, in the end he put it on the edge of the counter and put all his weight on it. The counter chipped, the watch scratched up the side and still the back wasn't on! I learnt an important lesson that day and I've never trusted jewellers with even a battery replacement since.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I had that happen to me on a watch I had in 1983... it was really annoying. I took it to a jeweller to see if he could get it on. After an hour or more struggling with it, in the end he put it on the edge of the counter and put all his weight on it. The counter chipped, the watch scratched up the side and still the back wasn't on! I learnt an important lesson that day and I've never trusted jewellers with even a battery replacement since.


That's terrible.









I trust he didn't try charging you.









Be interested to hear what he said.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes he still charged me for changing the battery! I was a lot younger and more foolish back then and even paid!

I sold the watch at a car boot sale for mere pennies a few years ago and have now discovered that it was a really rare one which makes matters even worse.







I have pictures of a similar model which I found on the bay which went for a couple of hundred quid







but as it was an LCD one I won't post it in this part of the forum.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Oh yes he still charged me for changing the battery! I was a lot younger and more foolish back then and even paid!


Maybe he would have had more success with his spurs.









It really is annoying when this happens; they damage your watch & you pay for the privilege.









The only thing you gain is experience.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

If that is, as it appears, one of the 2001 commemoratives, I have one, and like it. The timekeeping is great, the luminescense quite effective, and the appearance appealing. Bought it gently used off EBay for $100 US.

The cool looking sorta-bund strap stained me brown in summer perspiration, so I switched it to a Frankenwatchband-the backer off a brown Nielsen bund, and the two-piece olive nylon/brown leather Hadley-Roma composite strap (16 mm). The leather off the two mix-n-match bits matches as if by design, and the overall effect is quite pleasing.

Wish I could figure out this photobusiness, as I'm really pleased with how it all came out. But I can't, and after some years I've given up. Sorry :-(

The packaging on mine was long gone before I bought it, plus I will never be famous, so it will never have a shred of collector value. It's just a neat using watch.


----------

